# More pics... and the car runs really good now.



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Ugly, but effective


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No one ever said a fast car had to look good Got any numbers yet?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

not yet... coming soon, on and off the bottle.


----------



## SATURNTERMINATOR (Nov 12, 2004)

very nice keep up the good work

-Brandon


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

looks like a monster dude. little rusty though , but as long as it hauls.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Marc Z31 said:


> not yet... coming soon, on and off the bottle.


How bad are the vibrations with the solid motor mount?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Marc, which way is your crank case ventilation running? did you get rid of the vacuum canister from the fuel tank too? Where did you run the vacuum line from the tank to- the plenum? I finally eliminated all the solenoids (except the coil ballast-haha) on my drivers fender--mine runs fine


----------

